# JBuilder nervt mal wieder



## thE_29 (9. Feb 2005)

Hi!

Also ich habe zz den JBuilder 2k5 und es gibt immer noch 2 Dinge die extremst nerven.

1. der ALT+TAB Bug ist nicht behoben, muß aber noch Esc drücken damit ich nachher weiterschreiben kann

2. Die Klassenmethoden - variablen, Imports, Error Ansicht macht sich bei manchen Programmen automatisch zu und wenn man es öffnet gehts gleich weider zu! Ist aber nur bei manchen so, nur nervt das halt extremst! Weiß jemand wie das weggeht?


----------



## DP (9. Feb 2005)

zu 1 bekomme ich immer noch blutdruck, bei dem hals den ich habe

zu 2 kann ich nichts sagen, passiert hier nicht

also 400euro in den wind geschissen


----------



## thE_29 (9. Feb 2005)

Mist :bae:

Aber ich möchte wissen warum Borland unfähig dazu ist, das sie das mit dem Alt + Tab gscheit hinbekommen!


----------



## DP (9. Feb 2005)

haste schon das update zum 2005er installiert? ich noch nicht...


----------



## thE_29 (9. Feb 2005)

Wo gibtsn das?

Hab aber noch keine Updates installiert ;>


----------



## DP (9. Feb 2005)

hier: http://www.borland.com/products/downloads/registered/download_jbuilder.html

hier die fixes on detail:

http://bdn.borland.com/article/0,1410,32779,00.html


----------



## DP (10. Feb 2005)

du musst den ftp-download machen, der http funktioniert z.z. nicht, muss ich morgen mal schauen was da los ist.


----------

